
How fast can you type? Free online touch typing speed test - ColinWright
http://www.typeonline.co.uk/typingspeed.php
======
rudle
104wpm and then 96wpm

This is considerably higher than I usually score (which is why I took it
twice), especially considering I was on a laptop keyboard. This leads me to
question the accuracy of this test.

------
bumbledraven
95 wpm with no mistakes. This is 20-30 wpm lower than I usually score,
probably because I found the text stilted and difficult to type. I'm also a
bit faster when I can use vim's ctrl-w (erase most-recently-typed word) to
correct mistakes rather using only the delete key.

~~~
karolist
I use ctrl+backspace to delete last word in any/most editors.

~~~
bumbledraven
Thanks for the tip, but it doesn't seem to work in OS X's TextEdit application
or in Chrome textareas.

------
salemh
I find myself "allowing" typos for spellcheck lowering my WPM considerably
from several years ago when I had to remember and not "offload" to spellcheck
"easy" errors of words. 45 WPM (ugggg) vs 90%+ several years ago. Spell check
is the bane of some quality writing :)

------
garethsprice
100wpm with 1 mistake.

Edit: Could feel the stress in my hands towards the end, could not keep that
rate up for long.

------
TMK
69 wpm with this typing test. Though i didn't like this, because it does not
start and stop the clock itself.

------
ard0r
80wpm with 1 mistake and 82wpm with 0 mistakes, which is about right.

------
ColinWright
I got 50wpm, but I can type much faster if I'm writing things from my own
head, rather than copying stuff someone else has provided.

------
rsanchez1
I personally like TypeRacer. You get to practice your typing and you get to
race against other people. Plus, there's no need to start and stop the clock.
That might add a couple WPM to fast typists.

